# [solved]nss_mdns configuration file anyone?

## meulie

Hi all!

I'm coming across quite a few of these in my log:

```
Couldn't open nss_mdns configuration file /etc/nss_mdns.conf, using default.
```

But I am having trouble locating some sample/default /etc/nss_mdns.conf. Does anyone have one?

----------

## Bones McCracker

If you're not actually using mdns you can probably get rid of the error messages by removing references to mdns in nsswitch.conf etc.

----------

## cyrillic

I use mDNSResponder, and I see those error messages in my logs too.

I was able to get rid of the messages by doing this.

```
# touch /etc/nss_mdns.conf 
```

But I noticed that having a blank config file completely disables mdns.   :Sad: 

So, I guess I am also waiting for a solution, if anyone has one to contribute.

----------

## Bones McCracker

I don't have it installed anymore.  I do remember getting the errors and doing some tweaking in a relevant /etc/ config file to fix it.

Are you getting a man page for nss_mdns.conf?  If not, a "bsd" man page has the following potentially useful reference.

http://manpages.unixforum.co.uk/man-pages/linux/opensuse-10.2/5/nss_mdns.conf-man-page.html *Quote:*   

> If the configuration file cannot be found then the following is assumed:
> 
> domain local
> 
> domain 0.8.e.f.ip6.int
> ...

 

Other possibly helpful locations:

zeroconf.org

multicastdns.org

dns-sd.org

dotlocal.org

----------

## cyrillic

Thank you for posting the default config file.  Now, mdns works without the error messages.  :Very Happy: 

 *BoneKracker wrote:*   

> Are you getting a man page for nss_mdns.conf?  

 

No, the config file and the manpage are part of sys-auth/nss-mdns , which I do not have installed due to mDNSResponder blocking avahi.

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Thank you for posting the default config file.  Now, mdns works without the error messages. 
> 
>  *BoneKracker wrote:*   Are you getting a man page for nss_mdns.conf?   
> 
> No, the config file and the manpage are part of sys-auth/nss-mdns , which I do not have installed due to mDNSResponder blocking avahi.

 

Ah, now I see.  Glad it's working.   :Smile: 

----------

